# Home Theater Projector



## RonS1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know asking which projector is best is an opinion but I've been out of the market for several years now so I'm not up-to-speed on what's good and what is just overpriced. Can anyone recommend a quality DLP projector for under $700? I used to have an Infocus 74 but it crapped out on me for no apparent reason. I switched to a very cheap LCD projector because it fit our budget at the time. The picture quality is pretty bad but it gets the job done. I've heard the Optoma HD20 is pretty good for the money but I can't find one that comes in black (my wife's insistence). My requirements are; it must have good bulb life, good aspect ratio, and HDMI connections. My screen is about 110" diagonal at apprx 15'. Thanks.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Take a look at the Mitsubishi HC4000..It's the best bang for buck DLP on the market..and it comes in black!
http://www.projectorreviews.com/mitsubishi/hc4000/index.php


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I own the HD20 and its good for an entry level projector..but like Prof said check out the Mits im actually looking to upgrade to that you can get one for 799 on Amazon used


----------



## RonS1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## fostec (Sep 18, 2012)

Does any one have any experience with Laser DLP projectors? I haven't come by any in the <$700 range that are High Def, but I've been infatuated with them since the Pico projectors emerged with their 20,000 hour lamp life and 100,000:1 contrast. It seems that they should by all rights be better in every way, with the ability to more sharply focus light, longer lamp life, cooler operating temps, no noisy fans, etc. 

lasers are both brighter and less expensive than traditional lamps so I'm still kind of amazed that it seems to be taking so long to get to market. the ViewSonic Pro9000 seems to be about as close as I've seen to the minimum specs that I would expect out of this technology, but it has about a $3000 price tag. Maybe someone else knows more than I do. 

It doesn't seem like that big a stretch to go from a 1200 lumen 800x600 DLP Pico projector at ~$150 to a full high def 1080p 2000 lumen projector in the $700 price range (or less?) I mean the Picos' have been out for a couple of years by this point.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

fostec said:


> Does any one have any experience with Laser DLP projectors? I haven't come by any in the <$700 range that are High Def, but I've been infatuated with them since the Pico projectors emerged with their 20,000 hour lamp life and 100,000:1 contrast. It seems that they should by all rights be better in every way, with the ability to more sharply focus light, longer lamp life, cooler operating temps, no noisy fans, etc.
> 
> lasers are both brighter and less expensive than traditional lamps so I'm still kind of amazed that it seems to be taking so long to get to market. the ViewSonic Pro9000 seems to be about as close as I've seen to the minimum specs that I would expect out of this technology, but it has about a $3000 price tag. Maybe someone else knows more than I do.
> 
> It doesn't seem like that big a stretch to go from a 1200 lumen 800x600 DLP Pico projector at ~$150 to a full high def 1080p 2000 lumen projector in the $700 price range (or less?) I mean the Picos' have been out for a couple of years by this point.


These are my exact thoughts, yet there is so little conversation on this. Given that I am inclined to throw away a 720p projector with a dead bulb, but if it was LED, It would go in the garage for summer movies/ballgames, there is added value to 20,000 hour lifespan even if the technology does improve and I want an upgrade. We amost a year past your comment and I don't see any change.


----------

